# I hate to bring up politics...but...



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rumor has it that Anthony Weiner is running for president in 2012.
He supposedly has chosen Attorney general Eric Holder as his running mate


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I am always up for good news though. Perhaps Bill C. can head up the campaign for them !

Are they going to have a theme ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Cigars and chicks.......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I take it this is a good thing for you all?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Weiner-Holder.....nuff said.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

A good thing...depends on which side of the fence you reside.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thats a good one DON--














thanks for sharing:roflmao:-------*


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL Don Too Funny!! Brings a Whole new Veiwpoint to politics! Maybe their Slogan could be the REAL TX Hold'em!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OH I WISH YOU ALL WOULD VOTE FOR TONY WEINER, THAT IS WHAT i'D TRULY LIKE TO SEE EE E

CAUSE IF YOU ALL VOTE FOR MR. WEINER, I WILL NOT HAVE TO LEAVE DC


----------

